# WM RCI exchange to DVC



## Firepath (Feb 17, 2017)

When exchanging into DVC through RCI, should WM being deducting a housekeeping credit?
DVC doesn't charge for housekeeping (it's part of the annual dues) but there is an additional
$190 fee payable at Disney resort check in for transportation, magicbands, etc. I don't recall having to give up a housekeeping token the last time I did an exchange to DVC. The WM rep tells me they charge it because if a DVC owner was exchanging into WM that would cover the housekeeping. It seems to me that I am then paying for housekeeping for my exchange and for the other person who might be exchanging in as well. That seems wrong to me. I spoke with an RCI rep who says I should not be charged for housekeeping. I realize WM makes the rules, but was this a mistake?


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes they deduct for any exchange. What it is is you are exchanging a unit in worldmark for a week at Disney. Disney doesn't charge housekeeping but our dues for disney are higher so you are paying for it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 17, 2017)

As the WM rep explained, the HK token is for cleaning the room that RCI will reserve in WM, and not the DVC room you will occupy. The WM unit that RCI will reserve for someone else with the credits you gave them will have to be cleaned, so a HK token is collected. 

I have only owned since 2009, but it has always been that way since I have been an owner.


----------

